# Handy-Spiel auf PC ausführen



## JavaNewbie0815 (3. Sep 2004)

Hi,

hab nen nettes Handygame und möchte das im PC starten.

Geht das überhaupt?

Hab ma versucht: java pcgame im bin java ordner aber er sagt:
"main" java.lang.noclass usw..


Geht das überhaupt? :autsch: 

der Newbie


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

Ich habe den Thread mal nach "Java 2 MicroEdition" verschoben.

Ich denke, da paßt er besser hin.


----------



## bummerland (3. Sep 2004)

dafür brauchst du z.B. das WTK.
das gibts hier: http://java.sun.com/products/j2mewtoolkit/download-2_1.html


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2004)

so hab das toolkit installtiert

hab jetzt java in dem einen verzeichnis

un wtk oder wie das heisst in dem anderen

wir führe ich das jetzt aus?

das game befindet sich im javaXXX/bin


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Du mußt ktoolbar in wtk-verzeichnis/bin/ktoolbar ausführen.


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2004)

das ist ne .class datei

die bekomme ich in dem ktoobox nicht zum laufen :autsch:


----------



## Gast (3. Sep 2004)

sprich starte ktoolbar und da kann ich demos usw auswählen die funzen
aber wenn ich project öffne glaubt ned

und mit nem neuen project auch kein plan


----------



## Gast (3. Sep 2004)

wat isn nu?

dachte das wäre nen forum hier hopp hopp


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Sep 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wat isn nu?
> 
> dachte das wäre nen forum hier hopp hopp



Nö, ist es nicht. 
Belies dich erstmal bevor du ... fragst. Das steht nämlich in jedem guten Einsteiger-Tutorial.


----------



## Beni (3. Sep 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wat isn nu?
> 
> dachte das wäre nen forum hier hopp hopp



Das hier hilft Dir vielleicht (nicht direkt jetzt, aber für die Zukunft).


----------



## Gast (3. Sep 2004)

ihr seit ja so gemeinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn schniefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

ich merk mir das ;-)


Also was geht ab und was ist zu tun zack zack


----------



## Gast (3. Sep 2004)

ich geb auch ne runde paulaner aus ))


----------

